# Silent Treatment



## SeaBreeze (Jun 11, 2014)

One night, this guy come into a bar and asks the bartender for a drink. Then he asks for another. After a couple more drinks, the bartender gets worried. 

“What’s the matter?” the bartender asks. 

 wife

“My wife and I got into a fight,” explained the guy “and now she isn’t talking to me for a whole 31 days.” 

The bartender thought about this for a while. “But, isn’t it a good thing that she isn’t talking to you?” asked the bartender. 

“Yeah, except today is the last night.”


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Jun 12, 2014)

Now the nagging resumes.  YUCK


----------



## Honey (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Honey (Jun 28, 2014)

hey it's me!layful:nthego:


----------



## Ina (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi Honey,That looks like our old kitty Fidget!!!


----------



## Honey (Jun 28, 2014)

looks like my avatar pic too!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2014)

Honey said:


> hey it's me!layful:nthego:




soooo funny.....:lol:


----------



## Honey (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm used to talking to myself!:laugh:


on another note, I'm a tad early but still..ho ho piggin ho!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a friend who is nuts over that grumpy cat she has so many photos of it 




Honey said:


> I'm used to talking to myself!:laugh:
> 
> 
> on another note, I'm a tad early but still..ho ho piggin ho!


----------



## Michael. (Jun 29, 2014)

.



.​


----------

